# CSCL Globe – Introducing the New World’s Largest Containership



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Move over Triple-E’s, there’s a new big dog in town.
Hyundai Heavy Industries Co. in Ulsan, South Korea has just named the new title-holder for the world’s largest containership; a 19,000 TEU giant for China Shipping Container Lines (CSCL) named CSCL Globe. CSCL Globe measures 400.0 m in length, 58.6 m in width and 30.5 m in depth, and will be deployed on the Asia-Europe trade loop after being handed over to the owner later this month. The ship was ordered by CSCL back in May 2013 along with four other 19,000 TEU capacity ships for a total cost of $700 million. The series was originally planned to carry 18,400 TEUs, but were later updated by 600 TEU. For comparison, Maersk’s Triple-E’s have a TEU capacity of 18,000 and measure 400 meters long by 59 meters wide. Maersk Line has ordered a total of 20 of the ships from Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering, also in South Korea, to be delivered by 2016.
HHI says the CSCL Globe features a single, 77,200 bhp electronically controlled main engine to enhance fuel efficiency by automatically controlling fuel consumption according to the ship’s speed and sea conditions, translating to a 20 percent reduction in fuel per TEU in comparison with similar 10,000 TEU containerships. The vessel also features two EcoBallast seawater treatment systems, capable of treating 3,000 m3 of seawater per hour by filtering and sterilizing bacteria and plankton bigger than 50 µm with ultraviolet rays The naming ceremony, held Tuesday, was attended by Xu Li Rong, chairman of China Shipping Group; Zhao Hong Zhou, managing director of CSCL; Qiu Guo Hong, Chinese ambassador to Korea; Choi Kil-seon, chairman and CEO of HHI and 150 other guests. CSCL Globe was officially named by Godmother, He Li Jun, wife of Xu Li Rong. HHI built the world’s first 10,000 TEU containerships in 2010 and since then it has built 82 large containerships capable of carrying more than 10,000 TEUs. Upon delivery, CSCL Globe will take over the title of world’s largest containership from MV Maersk Maersk McKinney Moller and her Triple-E sister vessels, first delivered in July 2013. Before that, the title of was held briefly by MV CMA CMG Marco, a 16,020 TEU capacity containership delivered to CMA CGM Group in November 2012.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

some big ship and as ugly as the rest.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

How big was the ship that broke in two in the Indian Ocean?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Frank P said:


> How big was the ship that broke in two in the Indian Ocean?


MOL COMFORT 7000TEU 90,600dwt.(Thumb)


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

The series was originally planned to carry 18,400 TEUs, but were later updated by 600 TEU. For comparison, Maersk’s Triple-E’s have a TEU capacity of 18,000 and measure 400 meters long by 59 meters wide.


I read in Lloyd somewhere that the ships were designed smaller but were lengthened by 50mt (the mentioned 600 TEU) to ensure they were bigger than Maersk's tripe E so China Shipping could claim the bragging rights to the largest ship in service. (I expect in response Maersk decided to compare profitability after 12 months..... China Shipping are hardly famous for making profits.)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm,19th nov.2014.20:33.re:cscl -world largest container ship.very interesting post,very big ship.anymore jobs for M.N.crews??regards ben27


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Is it an optical illusion that the bridge wings don't reach the side? Used to hate docking the laden VLCC's with short bridge wings when you couldn't watch them kiss the fenders visually!


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

This photo might help. Looks like bridge wings are as wide. 
not the same ship. (Jester)


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

I guess the British yards were too busy to bid on these builds.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

doyll, what photo ??


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

It was of CSCL Star, not the Globe, Sorry.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

They just stretch far enough on the Star.... https://vesseltracker.com/es/ShipPhotos/708279-CSCL STAR-708279.html

However the Globe is the biggest: http://gizmodo.com/this-is-the-biggest-containership-on-earth-1660796797


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is Star on sea trials. 
http://www.hafen-hamburg.de/content/cscl-star-im-hamburger-hafen

Comparing the two, it appears the Globe's bridge wings are extended to width of hull.


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank goodness for that otherwise she would have been a pilots' nightmare despite all the electronic 'berthing aids' that she will obviously have! The Mark 1 'eyeball' is STILL necessary.


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

CSCL GLOBE is due in Felixstowe in mid-January; if you are interested, it will be on Port of Felixstowe's website as the date approaches.
Martyn


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

She's here!
Bridge wings appear to be about 4' wider than containers. 

I copied and edited a couple of TV screen shots of her coming into port if anyone whats them. Can't post them here as they are not mine.


----------

